# supercar megabuild TV show



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

On national geographic 

its was a bit fake

buying a car in Japan (JDM 08) DMG
they had a silver UK 09 version delivered 
faked having it wrapped in blue
then drag raced a UK 11+ model

Top Secret and SVM were involved, have I missed a thread on this already?

About Supercar Megabuild Show - National Geographic Channel - UK


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Lol someone in work was telling me about this this morning, I'll have to check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Wasted an hour of my life on this shit last night. 

Joke of a production and insulted my intelligence.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Entertainment only.


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Swapped cars as well
Started with CBA and ended wth DBA...mmm


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

and supposedly buying a JDM it wasn't


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

Start in 30 mints


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

Robbie J said:


> On national geographic
> 
> its was a bit fake
> 
> ...


i did not see the program and i would have liked to as i think my car or part of it may have been involved in the program. you say SVM were involved how do you know. why i ask is i have a silver 09 gtr. which used to be kept at SVM. the previous owner told me that after a film crew had filmed a silver gtr in japan they then moved to GB. SVM could only get hold of a 2011 vehicle, so the previous owner of my car gave permission for SVM to use my front bumper for continuity between the two cars.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

What an utter waste of time, such a piss poor production.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

It may have been interesting for a spotty teenager, but it was factually and mechanically flawed. I'm not surprised SVM didn't make a fus about this one...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

utter garbage!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Is this it ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gRlIpfIFq4


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

snuffy said:


> Is this it ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gRlIpfIFq4


yup. you'll never get the time back... ha ha.

don't watch that crap, and watch this proper GTR factory documentary below.. good watch!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5GHacgsE8c


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

snuffy said:


> *Is this it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, That's the offending feature in question here....


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

K66 SKY said:


> Yeah, That's the offending feature in question here....


don't watch that crap, and watch this proper GTR factory documentary below.. good watch!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5GHacgsE8c


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

My car was used, nuff said


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

That was just dreadful, fcuk all continuity. Probably one of the worst car related programme I've ever watched.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

It should of beaten the Audi R8 with those mods surely?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

matthewk said:


> It should of beaten the Audi R8 with those mods surely?



Easily. 

Mr M Khan was not happy with that result was he?!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Not a great watch that one! No way an audi would be leaving a GTR like that either surely?


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Without doubt the one of most painfully excruciating and cringeworthy programmes i have ever seen.Dumbing down at its most profound and amazing in it`s awfullness.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Christ on a bike that was truly shocking. Never mind the content, what about the production ? I can only assume it was some school children's work experience project.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Not very good publicity for Top Secret or SVM IMHO, It does make everyone who took part in it look like numptys when it comes to Tuning a Nissan GT-R....:nervous:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

matthewk said:


> It should of beaten the Audi R8 with those mods surely?


I flicked over half way through but it looked like a bog standard GTR to me despite what they said.

It was meant to be a comedy right?

If Basil Fawlty tuned cars...


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Has anyone watched the mighty car mods one on the stagea???
https://youtu.be/UjDGM7noTJw
I quite like these, especially the botchy bits :clap: at least they're a little more hands on :thumbsup:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

is this thread the same thing?
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/436050-gtr-supercar-mega-builds-tonight.html

if so can we merge them?


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

mindlessoath said:


> is this thread the same thing?
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/436050-gtr-supercar-mega-builds-tonight.html
> 
> if so can we merge them?


Judging by the responses it is :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

The blue car they moved over to wasn't a DBA car - it was infact SVMs GUNDAM which is a CBA that has been facelifted.

Truely embarrassing to watch.


----------



## averyrodrigues (Mar 26, 2016)

Dings said:


> Has anyone watched the mighty car mods one on the stagea???


Yep, it's quite interesting. 'Double Unicorn' Build.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> The blue car they moved over to wasn't a DBA car - it was infact SVMs GUNDAM which is a CBA that has been facelifted.
> 
> Truely embarrassing to watch.


That's what I thought!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Who's the bellend with the beard, jacket and waistcoat ? Is he on them all ?


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

snuffy said:


> Who's the bellend with the beard, jacket and waistcoat ? Is he on them all ?


Sad to say "yes" he is - reason I say "sad" is I have watched previous episodes and they are ALL toe curlingly bad bad BAD!!!!

The supposed "tension" between these two "engineers" and "Mr Khan" is shockingly bad - I don't know why I watch! Actually I do - it's like having a bruise and keeping pressing it! Painful but sometimes oddly enjoyable!

David


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Mr Khan is not really doing himself any favours with this program.


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

my oh my, had to watch this to see if it really as bad as people said it is...yep..do people like this actually exist (referring to the presenters specifically)? they have a budget of 100k and they had to go to Japan to get advice? Sounds like a jolly on mr Khans expense..


----------



## NBS (Oct 26, 2011)

Absolutely appalling, content, continuity and production . Kant have done Khan any good either.


----------

